# Diagnosing batteries.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

A friend has three battery banks and has problems with two of them for various reasons. I suspect one of the banks carried too much load over a period of time.

One of the batteries is now weak. I'm familiar with load testing auto batteries. Is there another way to check a battery to compare it with others?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Hydrometer readings will tell you the condition of each cell. Be sure and get a good temperature compensating one instead of the cheap ones that have been used over the years for cat batteries.

WWW


----------



## ronjnk (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree, the hydrometer is the best way. I would record each cell to make comparison easy. Hopefully the banks can be isolated and given a good equalize charge. That might rejuvenate them. I was told by a battery manufacturer that you can crank up the equalize voltage pretty high. Heat build up must be avoided though or the plates might warp. Good luck!


----------

